# MOT time



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The Bus passed her MOT this afternoon but got a advisory for 6 perished tyres, looks like I need deep pockets before I go anywhere in the New year


 Loddy


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Ouch.
How old were they as a matter of interest??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting that they offered this advisory information.
Nobody has said anything about mine for the last two years when they could have advised that their lifetime was up. Mine show no cracks, good tread and it gets used more often than once a fortnight so does not stand forever.
It is only since reading MHF that I became aware of the tyre life on a motorhome. 
My previous van being over 26 years old and still had only one pair of tyres changed that I know of during the 18 years I owned it. I should add that I did have one blow up on a French autoroute which could not be replaced easily as very few French tyre companies stocked that size, it took a day in and around Paris to locate a stockist.
What are the 'rules' about tyre changing?
Alan


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Like you, I didn't know of any age limits on tyres. I did change all 4 last year after a hab check reported some cracking on two. I then did some research and found that a lot of "experts" seem to advise changing every 5 years as a precaution, maximum 10 years. All because we don't tend to use our Motorhomes that often. I guess if we did 30000 miles a year, then the age thing would be irrevalent.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

he showed me the cracking and I can confirm they are cracked, worst are the rear inner tyres, they may have been on the outside when they were new but who knows , the vehicle is 2006 and the tyres are Michelin with perfect tread and done 21k.

I haven't checked the date on them yet

Loddy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a point but your vehicle cannot be failed (MOT) for an advisory !!!

Has anyone had their vehicle failed due to cracking on the tyre sidewall?? The reason I ask is because having seen at close range how a tyre is made there is a LOT of thickness in the sidewall of a tyre. Any surface cracking is going to penetrate a VERY small percentage of the sidewall thickness. A tyre becomes defective (in the eyes of the law) if any of the canvas or steel fabric becomes visible due to cuts or cracks. The small "crazing" that often appears on the SURFACE of the sidewall of a tyre goes nowhere near the canvas or steel fabric.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Just a point but your vehicle cannot be failed (MOT) for an advisory !!!


I think the OP realises that. I guess he was more concerned with his and other peoples safety rather than run on tyres that might fail without warning.



Mrplodd said:


> ....Any surface cracking is going to penetrate a VERY small percentage of the sidewall.......The small "crazing" that often appears on the SURFACE of the sidewall of a tyre goes nowhere near the canvas or steel fabric.


As one who has had an aged tyre split near the wheel rim last year, and that was without any signs of cracking or crazing, I would say that he is right to be thinking about changing his tyres at this point whatever 'the eyes of the law' may say.

I am surprised at an officer of the law seemingly advocate his running the tyres until either the MOT fails them or they fail him.

JohnW


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr Plodd

Right I was a MOT tester until last year so we know it won't fail.

The tyres are marked 32/05, so week 39 in 2005, I would have thought they would have lasted a bit longer but Hey Ho it's a money pit Motorhoming

Loddy


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Tyres France or Spain*

Hello All

I work on the principal that the tyres are the things that keep me sticking to the black stuff. If I have any doubts about tyres I always change both tyres on that axle.

Tyres and brakes ---- if in doubt replace them !!!

Neil


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Neill
yes a good rule, when I was testing I tried to explain to customers that tyres were very important, one year I advised a women with a people carrier that had about 6 kids seats in it that all her tyres were very close to the limit, turns out she was a child minder. the following year she came back with tread missing and exposed cords and of course it failed, when we told her she said "Oh I think you said something about that last year",
The problem is they are considering changing the MOT to every two years, what will happen to the idiots out there they are going to kill someone

Loddy

PS. I seen the typo in the previous post, 32,39


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My michelins had cracks in them on a 2005 mh. Peerfect tread 15k miles at that time 18 months ago. Ithink lack of use is a big factor in tyre cracking. Running well on Hancooks. Quieter and stop better than Michelin.
Changed them immediatly.
Better safe than sorry.
I did have a blow out on a caravan in middle lane of M6 many years ago. Not a nice experience.

Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All I am advocating is that an element of common sense prevails, in respect of tyres. just because someone else' tyre has failed (for reasons unknown!!) that does not signify that a small amount of surface crazing is going to cause the tyre to fail. My view is that the MOT test has been refined over many years, and many items of equipment must be examined. If said items are showing signs of wear or excessive play the vehilce is (rightly) failed.

I am of the opinion that the tyre manufacturers will have been consulted at great length in respect of the condition of tyres for an MOT test. Exactly the same as seat belt, brake, steering equipment manufacturers etc, and their professional advice has been incorporated into the test. Thats why play in a wheel bearing or badly worn brake pads etc result in a failure. There are conditions under which a vehicle is failed for defects to the tyre.

I personally changed a couple of Vanco tyres on my MH last year due solely to age. The tyres passed an MOT (even though I did ask the tester to examine them VERY thouroughly) but I still CHOSE to replace them.

If age IS such a serious issue for tyres why is tyre age not specifically covered in an MOT test like tread depth or sidewall cuts and bulges???? (serious question)

Just for info its really Mr(*ex*)Plodd these days.

I was involved in the forensic investigation and reconstruction of fatal and serious injury road crashes for MANY years, so the safety of vehicles is very important to me!! But I also have an appreciation of what is "reasonable and sensible"

p.s. I seem to recall a post a while ago where Michelin had stated their tyres were perfectly safe for 10 years useage before replacement should be considered. I reckon they know what they are talking about and would certainly NOT issue advice they were not 100% happy with. I still changed mine, as stated above, after 6 years though !!!!

Its all down to personal choice at the end of the day, them black bits at each corner are VERY important for everyones safety:roll:


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have had to change a couple of the original (commercial van) tyres over the years because of damage but at our last MOT, at four years, were given an advisory notice of cracks on the sidewalls. As it happens, we had noticed and had already ordered a full set of seven winter tyres as replacements. These are now fitted and provide a better ride than the standard summer tyres, even on dry southern Portugese roads. On wet, icy or even snow covered roads, they should be much better.

Whatever you do, check the state of your tyres and the pressures regularly and change them when you need to, not when you can afford it.

P&L


----------

